

Apple agrees to pay Nokia patent licensing fees - franze
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20070970-37/apple-agrees-to-pay-nokia-patent-licensing-fees/

======
mikk0j
Finally, we have a viable business for Nokia. And NOK +2% in the OMX Helsinki
at the time of writing. Any not-bad news is good news for NOK.

~~~
nolok
Do you really have no idea how much money Nokia makes building phones or are
you just a troll ? Apple tried to play chicken with Nokia over patent and
lost, if they don't like it they shouldn't have started the feud to begin with
...

~~~
YooLi
Apple didn't try to play chicken. As was stated when this all happened back in
2009, Apple was perfectly willing to pay RAND licensing fees, but Nokia wanted
fees + rights to Apple's touch patents.

The settlement today only mentions fees being paid, but I'm thinking if Nokia
had won patent grants too, they would be bragging about it as well.

~~~
vikaveri
I'm getting tired of hearing that same claim over and over again

"Apple’s second theory of exclusionary conduct claims Nokia falsely promised
to licensepatents on FRAND terms, and that Nokia then breached this commitment
by asking for “excessive” royalties during negotiations (ACC [DI 21] ¶¶ 68,
91). The sole basis for this allegation is that Nokia and Apple, years after
Nokia made its declarations, were unable to agreeon terms. The counterclaim
contains no plausible factual allegation whatsoever that, at the time that
Nokia submitted FRAND declarations, it intended not to abide by them. Nor does
it plead facts demonstrating any lack of obligation to or genuine interest
from Nokia in negotiating a FRAND agreement. To the contrary, Apple concedes
Nokia engaged in more than a year’sworth of negotiations with Apple and made a
number of offers to Apple"

Starting at page 20

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/28285432/Nokia-s-Motion-to-
Dismiss...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/28285432/Nokia-s-Motion-to-Dismiss-
Apple-s-Implausible-Claims)

I read that as "What? We're not going to pay that much for that. Doesn't
matter if anyone else does. We're Apple. Screw you guys. We're going home."

~~~
YooLi
You link to Nokia's opening brief? Why not link to Apple's? Because it will
give a different story.

------
p0ppe
According to Mikko Ervast, an analyst av Evli, the royalty could be as high as
8 euros per sold iPhone.

~~~
Steko
If Apple makes $400 profit per phone that's 3% of all phone profits. I doubt
it's remotely that high.

~~~
rsynnott
What makes you think Apple makes a $400 profit per device? That sounds
improbably high.

~~~
AllenKids
But also not far from the truth.

iPhone's gross margin is at about 60% and the average price is at $629

